# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Sot, fenomeni i hënës blu

## EuroStar1

TIRANË- Mbrëmja e sotme pritet të jetë e veçantë për shkak të "Hënës blu". 




Fenomeni natyror ndodh kur sateliti i Tokës del për herë të dytë i plotë brenda një muaji. Kjo gjë ndodh një herë në dy vjet e gjysmë. Pritet që dukuria të përsëritet mes korrikut dhe gushtit të vitit 2015. Hera e fundit e "Hënës blu" ka qenë në mbrëmjen e 31 dhjetorit 2009 dhe ky fenomen është parë në Europë, Azi, Afrikë dhe në disa vende të Alaskës. 

Thuhet se kur dy hëna të plota bien në të njëjtën muaj, e dyta duhet të marrë emrin e "hënës blu". Po cila është arsyeja? Mendimi i parë është se kjo është e lidhur me ngjyrimin e satelitit enigmatik. Pjesërisht është e vërtetë nëse mendohet që, pas zjarreve në pyje dhe erozioneve vullkanike, Hëna merr një ngjyrë në blu. Duket se janë grimcat e hirit që ngjiten në ajër, të cilat i japin këtë efekt. 

Gjithsesi, në fakt cilësimi 'blu' ska të bëjë me ngjyrën. Origjina e termit lidhet me shprehjen anglosaksone once in a blue moon (një herë, çdo hënë blu) e hasur për herë të parë në 1824-n. Kjo frazë i referohej eventeve jo të zakontë, megjithëse jo plotësisht të rrallë. Verifikimi i dy hënave të plota në të njëjtin muaj, nuk është aq e rrallë sa mund të mendohej. 

(d.b/BalkanWeb)

----------


## PINK

Once in a blue moon- nice  :buzeqeshje:

----------

